# Merlottes bar & grill



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys I want to build the bar and grill from the HBO series Trueblood,I have found a few pictures but the more the better,anyone know of a site that has some good pictures of Merlottes bar & grill?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's a great idea! 

Here's one site that I found. It features pictures of the bar set both inside and out: 

http://www.seeing-stars.com/TrueBlood/Merlottes.shtml

Sean


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Man that is a great site,they have pictures of sets in Calif. and Louisiana.Thanks you for the help.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Happy to be of help. 

Sean


----------

